# Got CASH ????



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

....check this out....






Is that a small pile of Canaidian money at the front ??


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i just want to jump into it!!!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

beN said:


> i just want to jump into it!!!


the meth?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> Is that a small pile of Canadian money at the front ??


Look like British Pounds to me


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> ....check this out....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Death's Sting said:


>


Amazing huh lol This 2 videos are the same just diferent video cameras i guess


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

If I had $207 million in cash I would hide it somewhere good so no one finds it, not in my bedroom,lol


----------



## bigfish (Oct 5, 2010)

you guys should read or watch a documentary on bmf black mafia family. they made a basement into a volt to keep their money lol


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i remember this i think there was more than that too


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ill find the video . there one like this but the guy house is filled and a few other ones too


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

I think its either Mexican, or Chinese currency.


----------



## Eartheater (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks like there was some missing. They said it was to the ceiling and didnt look that way to me.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

slipstream said:


> I think its either Mexican, or Chinese currency.


your right its mexican currency
its pretty cool cuz its waterproof too you can forget it in your swim shorts and its fine


----------

